# ICD-9 Code for testicular microlithiasis



## rayagarcia26@yahoo.com (Mar 7, 2014)

Can anyone help me?? My physician wants a specific code for testicular microlithiasis but I have been looking and can't find one. I have 608.89 or 257.8. Is either one of these correct or is there another code??


----------



## pvacanti (Mar 10, 2014)

We use 608.89 for this diagnosis.


----------

